# Kostov 9" 220V HV motor?



## rayray (Oct 30, 2009)

Have my prayers been answered?
Does anyone know anything about this motor? 
--------------
K9" 220V boldly goes where no motor has gone before. It features over 6500rpm as nominal and close to 32kW in a 9"/45kg package. It is actually the first unit to benefit from our new high speed commutator for 9" motors. Appart from that it has a switchable stator field and covers 96-220V all at optimised rpm. K9" 220V is designed to take advantage of the upcoming Soliton JR controller.

http://kostov-motors.com/tractionmo...its/seriesdcmotorsforelectricvehicles/k9220v/


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

rayray said:


> Have my prayers been answered?
> Does anyone know anything about this motor?
> --------------
> K9" 220V boldly goes where no motor has gone before. It features over 6500rpm as nominal and close to 32kW in a 9"/45kg package. It is actually the first unit to benefit from our new high speed commutator for 9" motors. Appart from that it has a switchable stator field and covers 96-220V all at optimised rpm. K9" 220V is designed to take advantage of the upcoming Soliton JR controller.
> ...


Seems like a new offering from kostov-motors, I would email them about it and ask all your questions...They are very good about communicating and working with customers about their needs and wants...

With the Soliton-1 controller 220KW(295HP) is possible for as long as the motor can hold 1000A at speed, however with 220V i imagine the 295HP would only be available up to 3500rpm or so...


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I have an old Kostov, I like it. I really like that fan setup on the new one! The high rpm tricks are neat, too, more like something you'd expect at NEDRA than a forklift motor shop.


rayray said:


> Have my prayers been answered?
> Does anyone know anything about this motor?
> --------------
> K9" 220V boldly goes where no motor has gone before. It features over 6500rpm as nominal and close to 32kW in a 9"/45kg package. It is actually the first unit to benefit from our new high speed commutator for 9" motors. Appart from that it has a switchable stator field and covers 96-220V all at optimised rpm. K9" 220V is designed to take advantage of the upcoming Soliton JR controller.
> ...


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

looks good...

1750€ for 300HP peak...not bad...


----------



## ECCM (Apr 13, 2010)

RoughRider said:


> looks good...
> 
> 1750€ for 300HP peak...not bad...


 How do you arrive at 300 HP peak number?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

ECCM said:


> How do you arrive at 300 HP peak number?


RoughRider may have been referencing my post above stating "295hp"

220V*1000A = 220kw = 295hp ~ 300hp



> _"With the Soliton-1 controller 220KW(295HP) is possible for as long as the motor can hold 1000A at speed,"_


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

@ Bowser ... yes, right...


----------



## bonewibb (Aug 30, 2009)

I received the following reply from Tesseract when I asked about the Kostov 9" back on Dec 29, 2010

That said, we haven't yet received any of the new 9"/220V Kostov motors, but we do have some of the new 10" and 11" models. Kostov has been working with us for the last year to better tweak their motors for EV applications, and, in particular, with our controllers. The new 9" motor should be a perfect match for our Soliton Jr. controller, but I have not actually tested one yet.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

bonewibb said:


> I received the following reply from Tesseract when I asked about the Kostov 9" back on Dec 29, 2010
> 
> That said, we haven't yet received any of the new 9"/220V Kostov motors, but we do have some of the new 10" and 11" models. Kostov has been working with us for the last year to better tweak their motors for EV applications, and, in particular, with our controllers. The new 9" motor should be a perfect match for our Soliton Jr. controller, but I have not actually tested one yet.


Thats great, a stronger higher voltage kostov 11" combined with a soliton-1, maybe 270V sagged? * 1000A = 270kw = 362hp (from 0-5000rpm)


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

rayray said:


> Have my prayers been answered?
> Does anyone know anything about this motor?
> --------------
> K9" 220V boldly goes where no motor has gone before. It features over 6500rpm as nominal and close to 32kW in a 9"/45kg package. It is actually the first unit to benefit from our new high speed commutator for 9" motors. Appart from that it has a switchable stator field and covers 96-220V all at optimised rpm. K9" 220V is designed to take advantage of the upcoming Soliton JR controller.
> ...


Hey Plamenator,
Are there performance curves for this motor yet. [Don't see them on the website.]
Gerhard


----------



## Plamenator (Mar 6, 2009)

They are not on the site indeed.
We are starting the first batch for customers and stock in 10 days.
Until then I have some final tweaking to do so I expect proper drawing+performance curves to be uploaded in 2-3 weeks time.
A good battery for it will be something like 70x90Ah lithium cells to give 224V/~210kg/~8500$/20kWh.

BTW, we should also have the new Soliton Junior in stock within a month. 

If you have any suggestions/questions about this motor, I will be glad to hear them


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

Plamenator said:


> I expect proper drawing+performance curves to be uploaded in 2-3 weeks time.


The drawing is up twice, one following the pointer to the drawing, the other reached by following the performance curves link .
Gerhard


----------



## kishor5466 (May 15, 2012)

Bowser330 said:


> With the Soliton-1 controller 220KW(295HP) is possible for as long as the motor can hold 1000A at speed, however with 220V i imagine the 295HP would only be available up to 3500rpm or so...





Bowser330 said:


> RoughRider may have been referencing my post above stating "295hp"
> 
> 220V*1000A = 220kw = 295hp ~ 300hp


this really confuses me ,........
the power that the motor can supply is it not the nominal voltage of the battery*motor current??? or as it is calculated above as battery voltage* controller current???
if second one is the case then can't we use a high current rated controller with a low power rating (comparatively) to get high output power??


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

kishor5466 said:


> this really confuses me ,........
> the power that the motor can supply is it not the nominal voltage of the battery*motor current??? or as it is calculated above as battery voltage* controller current???
> if second one is the case then can't we use a high current rated controller with a low power rating (comparatively) to get high output power??


Battery voltage sags under load. 

Also examine battery discharge rates. 

Your last sentence doesn't make sense. "lower *power* rating" to get "high output *power*"


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

kishor5466 said:


> this really confuses me ,........
> the power that the motor can supply is it not the nominal voltage of the battery*motor current??? or as it is calculated above as battery voltage* controller current???
> if second one is the case then can't we use a high current rated controller with a low power rating (comparatively) to get high output power??


Power in = Power out (minus losses) << This site has taught me that

So when I said 220V and 1000A i meant both at the motor. So 220V is your sagged pack voltage...meaning you motor will never be voltage(rpm) limited.

275V battery pack sagged 20% = 220V, so even when drawing 1000A, your pack voltage can be 220V.


----------

